# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Usb-flash memory(instalim

## Rrjeti

USB flash memory është(vegël) memorje respektivisht vënd ku grumbullohen dhe ruhen të dhëna të caktuara në formë të p.sh:dokumente, imazhe(fotografi), muzikë, filma, libra dixhital(pdf) dhe audio libra .USB sot përdoret në kompjutor,celular,kamera dixhitale, TV të paisur me USB dhe në radio paisje në automobila (makina).Do thotë është një hard disk në miniaturë.
Këtu do ndalem vetëm në shpjegim që nuk eksiston në internet(nuk gjeta info sa kam shfletuar nëpër google) për menyrën se si mund të transferoni këngë(mp3)skedar-file nga kompjutori në USB dhe prej aty në radio të automobilit (makinës).
Së pari duhet të blini një USB vegël të cilën mund të gjeni në çdo shitore të elektronikës(radio/TV).Në treg janë shfaqur modele të ndryshme dhe këtu do përqëndrohem vetëm në shpjegim për modelin SCANDISK. Ja faqja me informata: http://www.sandisk.com
USB modeli :maci: ruzer Fit USB Flash Drive -Personalisht, unë disponoj me këtë model me dimenzion rreth 1,5 cm dhe me madhësi 8GB(gigabit).Ky është një mini format dhe ndihmon në ruajtjen nga dëmtimet e paqëllimshme p.sh-kur je duke vozit me një dorë dhe dëshiron të ndrosh radiokanale me dorën tjetër.
Eksistojnë edhe madhësi të tjera të veglës(deri më 64GB-gigabit)dhe principi i punës është identik.Brënda veglës prej 8 GB (USB modeli :maci: ruzer Fit USB Flash Drive Cruzer) mund të kopjohen(grumbullohen) dhe ruhen rreth 3800 këngë. Llogarit vet sa CD disqe zëvendëson ky mjet spektakular.
Në faqe mund të lexoni më tepër(ndiq tabelën në pjesën e sipërme të faqes)- http://www.sandisk.com/products/usb/drives/

VINI RE:
PËRPARA SE TË REALIZONI UDHËZIMET E MË POSHTME REKOMANDOHET(SYGJEROHET) KOPJIM I TËRËSISHËM TË SISETMIT OPERATIV ME QËLLIM QË NËSE NDODH DIçKA E PA LLOGARITUR APO GABIM NË ATË RAST NGA KOPJA E REALIZUAR TË MUND TË RIKTHENI KOMPJUTORIN NË GJËNDJEN E MË PARSHME(ORGJINALE).

Udhëzime për instalim:

1-Në automobilin/makinën tuaj duhet të keni radio të paisur me USB hyrje(input).Ja shembuj vizual: http://www.denver-electronics.com/denver-cad-474bt/ dhe http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Pioneer+...&skuId=4042109
http://www.ehow.com/how_6003331_add-...ar-stereo.html

Nëse nuk keni radio të tillë bli dhe instalo.

2-Për aktivizim të veglës për përdorim në radion e automobilit(makinës) nevojiten disa konfigurime; 

3-Fut USB veglën në kompjutor dhe prit.Pas pak çastesh shfaqet dritare me informatë :i habitur!: nstalohet driver i ri. Kjo do thotë që instalohet skedari(FILE) që mundëson komunikim në mes kompjutorit tënd dhe USB veglës.

4-Pas instalimit hap dritaren ku gjenden simbolet apo ikonat e hard diskut; njësia C:/ njësia D:/ etj. ATy do vëresh një ikonë të re me emrin ScanDisk.
Shtyp në ikonë dhe në atë rast do hysh në brendi të USB veglës.Aty është instaluar një softuer me emrin RUN SCANDISK Secure. Ky softuer shërben për ruajtjen
e dokumenteve apo skedarëve (me fjalëkalim) të cilët nëse dëshiron mund të instalosh më vonë në USB veglën.Po i njëjti softuer gjindet edhe në faqen e sipër përshkruar
të Scandisk nga ku mund të shkarkohet sërisht.

5-Tani vjen momenti më i ndjeshëm:konfigurimi i USB veglës.Mbyll dritaret e hapura.Me anën e DJATHT të miut kliko në simbolin/ikonën e quajtur ScanDisk(aty ku u shfaq simboli i ri/ikona në Hard Disk faqen)
Shfaqet dritare me shumë udhëzime. Shtyp vetëm aty ku duhet të bëhet formatimi(në anglisht apo në ndonjë gjuhë tjetër-varësisht nga gjuha që përdoret në kompjutor-)shfaqet emri formatting.Ky emërtim do thotë që do të bëhet fshirja e të gjitha të dhënave(informatave) në USB veglën.
Shtyp në të. Pas shtypjes vëren disa informata/alternativa por më kryesore është: zgjedh VETÊM alternativën me emrin: FAT32(Standard)
Informatat apo butonat e tjerë që gjinden aty mos i prek dhe mos i modifiko.

6-Më pas shtyp në butonin për nisje(Start) dhe pas pak bëhet formatim(fshirje/zbrazje) e të gjitha informatave nga USB vegla.HAP SËRISH BRENDINË E VEGLËS PËR VERIFIKIM, DHE DO VËRENI QË VEGLA ËSHTË E ZBRAZUR NGA ÇDO
INFORMATË. 

7-Shko në këtë faqe dhe shkarko softuerin me emrin: NVIDIA nFORCE4 AMD Edition 6.86 WHLQ-Windows 2000/XP 32bit
Faqja http://www.downloadsource.net/12026/...4-AMD-Edition/

8-Pas shkarkimit dhe instalimit në kompjutor, shko në programe aty ku gjinden dosjet(map) e të gjitha programeve në C:/ dhe gjej dosjen me emrin e softuerit të posainstaluar:
6.86_nforce_win2kxp_international_whql

9-Kopjo gjithë dosjen 6.86_nforce_win2kxp_international_whql dhe vendose në USB veglën.Për çka shërben programi i vendosur në USB? Me vendosjen e saj në USB mundësohet komunikimi në mes USB veglës dhe radios së paisur me USB.Pra ata fillojnë të "flasin" në mes veti. Këtu përfundon konfigurimi i veglës.

10-Krijo një dosje/map të re në kompjutor dhe fut brënda një mp3 këngë.Dosjen së bashku me mp3 brënda dosjes(ke kujdes kjo është shumë me rëndësi) vendose në USB veglën dhe testo në
radio të automobilit/makinës.

Ç`të bëjmë nëse përpjekja(orvatja) dështon? Prapavija mund të jetë sistemi operativ që përdoret ose ndonjë shkak tjetër, por edhe aty mund të gjejmë zgjidhje
Në atë rast vepro kështu:

Testo me procedurë të sipër përshkruar me softuerët alternativ që gjindet po në atë faqe: http://www.downloadsource.net/12026/...4-AMD-Edition/
Dhe mundësia e fundit: Lexo në pikën 5-...zgjedh VETÊM alternativën me emrin: FAT32(Standard)
Në vënd të FAT32(Standard) zgjedh alternativën NTFS ose ExFat
(Të dhënat;Informatat apo butonat e tjera që gjinden aty mos i prek dhe mos i modifiko.)

Dhe në fund dosjen(6.86_nforce_win2kxp_international_whql) që gjendej apo akoma gjendet në skedarët programe largoji plotësisht nga kompjutori.

----------


## benseven11

Cfare eshte ky leksion?Si te kaloj material nga kompjuteri ne flash disk????
dhe pastaj nga flash disku ne radion e makines????
Keto jane operacione shume te thjeshta dhe elementare,abc-ja e flash drajvit.
Leksion pa vlere.

----------


## Rrjeti

> Cfare eshte ky leksion?Si te kaloj material nga kompjuteri ne flash disk????
> dhe pastaj nga flash disku ne radion e makines????
> Keto jane operacione shume te thjeshta dhe elementare,abc-ja e flash drajvit.
> Leksion pa vlere.


Mos kërce si gjel deti. Nëse nuk të inetereson mos lexo fare.Informatat janë për personat që nuk kanë dituri për të dhe ju intereson.Personalisht kam kërkuar info dhe askund nuk gjeta në internet as në gjuhën shqipe dhe as në gjuhën angleze...
Dhe asnjë njohuri/dituri apo informatë nuk sjell dëm.Pêrkundrazi. Në demokraci si dhe në forume të hapura secili ka të drejt të shprehet duke respektuar të tjerët.......nuk kam has argonacë të tillë tek kombet tjera nëpër forume të ndryshme...Kush kërcen si ti ka frustracione në jetë që nuk mund ti përballon, të bëhet njeri i pjekur dhe i matur...

----------


## benseven11

Ai informacion eshte pa vlere.Flash drajvat jane ne qarkullim prej kohesh dhe jane pajisje shume te thjeshta ne perdorim dhe s'ja vlen te shkruash si te futesh material ne flash drajv.Te gjithe ne forum dine si ti perdorin.Nuk ja vlen te harxhosh kohen me informacion fillestaresh.
Te forumi Pyetje per ekspertet, futen te gjithe ato qe kane eksperience per kompjuterat  8vjet e me shume dhe i njohin permendesh flash drajvat.

----------


## Rrjeti

Ti mendon bota fillon me ty, dhe sillet rreth teje.S`desha të polemizoj ama si duket ti provokon dhei tërhek fjalët me dana.
Sikur të ishte ashtu sic pohon ti-(po e përsëris edhe një herë)kam kërkuar në të gjitha forumet eksistuese qoft të gjuhës angleze dhe të gjuhëve të tjera përmes google dhe askund nuk i gjeta këto sqarime) do gjindej material dhe njerzit do e aplikonin. As në faqet Skandinave(Suedi-Norvegji) nuk hasa në informata të tilla.Të vetmet sqarime që jepen rreth temës janë për hardware që duhet të lidhen përmes aux hyrjes për të përdor mp3. Shumë njerëz kërkojnë sqarime të tilla por përgjigjja mungon. Duke u nis nga kjo e shkrova tekstin që vlen për persona të cilët nuk mund të gjejn informata përkatse. Në vet forume kam lexuar që USB në makina është mjet i ri andaj mungojnë sqarimet.
Të kish pas shpjegime do eksistone faqja/forumi i tillë po tani për tani nuk eksiston.Nëse ke njohuri për faqe të tilla paraqiti këtu. Dhe në fund çka të pengon teksti?Ka plot tema këtu që ndoshta nuk vlen të diskutohen po askush nuk ngre pluhur siç bën ti.A ta merr bukën e gojës apo prestigjin imagjinar??? Shko dil jasht në ajër të pastër mos jeto në botën imagjinare. Ose kërko ndihmë e një pedagogu dhe psikologu. Të bën mirë për shëndetin mental që e ke të dëmtuar.

----------


## freeopen

> Cfare eshte ky leksion?Si te kaloj material nga kompjuteri ne flash disk????
> dhe pastaj nga flash disku ne radion e makines????
> Keto jane operacione shume te thjeshta dhe elementare,abc-ja e flash drajvit.
> Leksion pa vlere.


Jo te gjithe kane njohuri ne fushen e informatikes apo mjekesise e kimise prandaj cdo informacion eshte i vlefshem sepse ka gjithnje persona qe jane ne hapat e para me kompiuterin ashtu si dhe ne fusha te tjera.
Njerezit nuk lindin mjeke apo inxhiniere,te tille behen duke studiuar dhe praktikuar njohurite qe marrin.

Mjaftonte ta zhvendosje temen te seksioni Trajnime dhe Leksione.

----------

